
Archaeologists now have a handy new tool for analyzing paleo poop - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/archaeologists-now-have-a-handy-new-tool-for-analyzing-paleo-poop/
======
ourmandave
"Look at this. It's worthless. But I take it, I bury it in the sand for a
thousand years, it becomes priceless. Like the Ark."

~Belloq

